# ,  / > Yaesu >  yaesu vx-300 (1)

## alien____

.               .          :(          .          :(     -            .      ..          .    typ C            144.000             . .

----------


## alien____

,      
   .
 ..       -    ..        :Smile:       ..

 .

    ?
       - 
VHF: 134-155  (V), 150-163  (VB)  161-174  (V) 
       ?
       161-174 
    144.500?

 - 
** 

  [#],    "A"  "B"  .
 ?   ""  ""? 


** 
          . 
1    (   [*]      ).
2     [D],    [LAMP].
3        " NAME -02 - ".
4 4.,     ,  " - - - - on ".
5     [LAMP].    

   ,    4  .          .
       .
  ?

  ?

   ?

        ?
 ?   ?  ?  5 .

   ?      ?  ?
  .       .
          :(

    ?

 ,     .

----------


## LML

:  Icom   Yaesu,     .
    .   "" +5  .
*   (   )   0300    ?*     -  +   .
  ,   ,      ,    .
    .   ,    ?

----------


## LML

"  "    ,     144 .    ,   144 ,       (         )     "   Yaesu VX-300  " (   )   0300.    (D, Lamp)  MCLR 3  , GRP 16    .      Yaesu VX-300  .
      ,               .

----------


## LML

,    Yaesu Vertex VX-300 (1x)     .     ,         ,    .  -    SMD  ATMEL 24C16,           PonyProg      CE18 .        4 .  ATMEL 24C16      .     ,       (3,5 , 4 )  .

----------

